# Video in Premiere asynchron!



## firstlord18 (2. November 2005)

Hi,

 musste einige meiner Videos nach Dv-Avi Typ2 konvertieren. Habe das mit dem Canopus Dv-Converter gemcaht. Klappt alles wunderbar. Im Media Player sind alle Daten top!
 Auch in Premiere lassen sich die jetzigen Typ2 Videos im vergleich zu den alten Typ1 Videos sehr gut importierren. Leider ist das Video in Premiere gegen Ende immer asynchroner. Also am Anfang ist alles total synchron, in der Mitte ein bischen asychron und gegen Ende ist es dann leider sehr asynchron (2 Sekunden Abweichung!)!

 Nun, was kann ich machen? Jmd ähnlcihe Probleme oder Lösungsvorschläge?

 Danke!


----------



## chmee (4. November 2005)

Im MediaPlayer keine Asynchronizität ?

mfg chmee


----------



## firstlord18 (4. November 2005)

Nein, keine Asynchronizität!
 Das ist ja das seltsame :\\


----------



## chmee (4. November 2005)

Überprüfe doch mal die Samplefrequenz von der Audiospur und vergleiche die mit der
Premiere-Einstellung.

Zeigt Premiere die Datei im Vorschaubild richtig an ? Ist sie nach dem Rausrendern auch kaputt ?
Oder ist das nur beim Schneiden so ?

mfg chmee


----------



## firstlord18 (4. November 2005)

Wie kann ich die Spample Frequenz überprüfen?


----------



## firstlord18 (19. November 2005)

Hallo,

hat denn niemand eine Antwort für mich?
Ich brauche dieses Codierte Video als nicht asynchrone Datei in Premiere!

Danke!


----------



## axn (19. November 2005)

Guten Abend!



> Zeigt Premiere die Datei im Vorschaubild richtig an ? Ist sie nach dem Rausrendern auch kaputt ?
> Oder ist das nur beim Schneiden so ?


Da sind eben noch ein paar Fragen offen...
Die Samplefrequenz ist sozusagen die Auflösung deines Audiosignals und wird in Hz gemessen.
Du kannst in Premiere die Eigenschaften deines Footages abrufen oder du verwendest ein Programm wie AviCodec aus den 'Tools für Videoschnitt'.

mfg

axn


----------



## firstlord18 (19. November 2005)

Das Video wir im Vorschaubild richtig angezeigt (aber eben die Audiodaten dazu sind falsch).

  So, wenn ich das umcodierte Video in Premiere importiere, Rechtsklick => Eigenschaften mache, folgendes:
http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zwischenablage028mi.jpg
http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zwischenablage044pl.jpg

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/4628/zwischenablage049hb.th.jpg 
  AviCodec zeigt folgendes:
  Datei  :  10.59 GB (1020 MB),  Dauer: 0:49:57,  Typ: AVI,  1 Audio Spur(en),  Qualität: 74 %
   Video :  471 MB,  1319 Kbps,  24.998 B/s,  720*576 (4:3),  dvsd = Sony Digital Video,    Unterstützt
   Audio :  548 MB,  1536 Kbps,  48000 Hz,  2 Kanäle,  0x1 = PCM,    Unterstützt


  So, nun zur originaln Datei (also die Ausgangsdatei, welche nicht per Canopus umcodiert ist). AviCodec zeigt folgendes:
   Datei  :  10.60 GB (1020 MB),  Dauer: 0:49:57,  Typ: AVI,  1 Audio Spur(en),  Qualität: 74 %
   Video :  471 MB,  1319 Kbps,  24.998 B/s,  720*576 (4:3),  dvsd = Sony Digital Video,    Unterstützt
   Audio :  548 MB,  1536 Kbps,  48000 Hz,  2 Kanäle,  0x1 = PCM,    Unterstützt

  So, ich hoffe, dass Ihr damit was anfangen könnt!
  Danke im voraus!


----------



## axn (19. November 2005)

Versuch folgendes:

Rechtsklick auf dein asynchrones Material - Footage interpretieren - eigene Framerate auf genau 25 Bilder pS.

EDIT: Und den Beitrag als erledigt abhaken nicht vergessen...


----------



## firstlord18 (20. November 2005)

Würd ich ja gerne, aber was soll das bringen:
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/8215/zwischenablage011xk.jpg

Framerate ist in Premier schon 25.


----------



## axn (20. November 2005)

Sh*t, ich habs geahnt. Das ist aber auch verhext bei dir.
Ok, dann versuch eine Framerate von 25,002..


----------



## firstlord18 (20. November 2005)

hm, hat leider nichts gebracht :\


----------



## axn (20. November 2005)

Nichts, kann ja eigentlich nicht sein.. Sehr komisch.. Ist die Tonspur schneller oder langsamer als die Videospur? Und du sagst es sind ca 2 Sekunden auf 50 Minuten? Ok, dann würde eine Frameratenanpassung um 0,002 gerademal 6 Frames veränderung bringen.. Eigentlich klar.. :-(  Mich haben die 24,998 B/s verwundert.
Also wenn wir von 2 Sekunden auf 50 Minuten ausgehen, dann bedeutest das wir brauchen 
50 Frames mehr bzw. weniger. Damit komme ich grob rechnerisch auf eine Framerate von 24,983 bzw. 25,017. Mir fällt nichts gescheiteres ein als sollange mit den Frameraten zu spielen bis du deinen Versatz ausgeglichen hast..

viel Glück!


----------



## firstlord18 (20. November 2005)

hm ok, aber wenn ich mir der Framerate spiele, dann ist das Video ja am Anfang asynchron oder?
Gibt es nicht ein TOol, das das automatisch anpasst?
Oder gibt es eventuell einen anderen Converter als den Canopus?


----------



## axn (20. November 2005)

Ich weiß nicht viel über derartige Konverter. Irgendwie hat deiner jedenfalls die Framerate der Videospur verschoben (vielleicht liegts auch nicht am Konverter, wir wollen ja keinen zu unrecht beschuldigen), und das musst du jetzt wieder ausgleichen. Die Anpassung wirkt sich aber nicht negativ auf die Synchronität am Anfang des Videos aus. Ich weiß aber eben nicht ob es da irgendein Tool für gibt, kann ich mir aber technisch auch nicht vorstellen..

Vielleicht steckt der Wurm ja auch wo ganz anders...  
Ein Versuch ist es aber mindestens wert.


----------



## firstlord18 (20. November 2005)

Wo könnte der "Wurm" denn noch stecken?
Kann ich nicht mit VirtualDub oder sowas das Video nach DV-Avi Typ2 konvertieren?


----------



## chmee (21. November 2005)

Hier mal bei schnell n gefunden:



> ....PC video capture device manufactuers take exact 48KHz audio sampling clock as standard for DV video sampling clock, some Canon Mini DV cameras(e.g. XL1) were actually made to use 48.009KHz audio sampling frequency. Without special adjustment, video capture cards capturing continuous one hour DV video from this kind of DV cameras will have done less 32400 audio samples(9 Sample X 3600 seconds) than the DV camera would have done, resulting in almost one second(approx. 32KHz) of video/audio sampling difference during one hour¡¯s time. To overcome this discrepency ....



http://www.inventa.com.au/Audio-Video Out of Sync in PC Video Capture.htm

Und da ich gerade gelesen habe, dass die Datei irgendwas über 10GB hat..
Teile sie doch mal in 2GB-Häppchen, vielleicht spielt das AV-Locking dann
wieder mit.. Kann ja sein, dass Windows mit der Riesendatei klarkommt, aber was
ist, wenn der Schnittsoftware das doch zu viel ist ? Oder Audio nie dafür ausgelegt war,
größer als 2GB zu sein....
Zur Erinnerung:  2GB Stereo,44.1KHz sind etwa 200Std

mfg chmee


----------



## firstlord18 (21. November 2005)

hey,

cool, das hört sich echt gut an, da ich (denke ich mal) ca 1sek Verzögerung auf 1h habe .
Habe zwar kein Canon Camcorder, aber egal.

Wie kann ich die Datei ohne qualitätsverlust teilen?


----------



## firstlord18 (22. November 2005)

hm, ich habe es nun per VirtualDub versucht, dabei ist jedoch die Qualität schlechter, als beim Originalvideo. Ist das das falsche Programm, oder mache ich bei den Einstellungen irgendwas falsch?


----------



## chmee (22. November 2005)

Vielleicht schaust Du nochmal in den Canopus-Converter, vielleicht hat der eine
"Split every xxxMB"-Option oÄ...Oder eine "gleiche XL1Fehler aus"-Option. 

Manchmal kann man nicht so simpel denken wie es sein kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## firstlord18 (23. November 2005)

Leider gibt es derartige Optionen nicht :\.


----------



## firstlord18 (29. November 2005)

hm, und was soill ich nun noch versuchern? mensch ich bekomme die videos einfach nicht synchron :\


----------



## axn (29. November 2005)

Welche Hinweise hast du denn schon versucht?


> Teile sie doch mal in 2GB-Häppchen, vielleicht spielt das AV-Locking dann
> wieder mit.





> Damit komme ich grob rechnerisch auf eine Framerate von 24,983 bzw. 25,017


Die schon versucht? Du must energischer ausprobieren. Die "gleiche XL1 Fehler aus"-Option wirst du nicht finden..


----------



## firstlord18 (30. November 2005)

beides versucxht. Mit den Frameraten hat es nicht geklappt. Und zum Teilen hatte ich gefragt, wie ich das mache . Wie soll ich die Videos gescheit aufteilen, ohne dabei Quzalität des Videos zu verlieren?


----------



## chmee (30. November 2005)

http://www.brizsoft.com/avisplit/
http://download.pchome.de/download/avisplit_4685.html
http://www.freeware-base.de/freeware-zeige-details-16493-AviSplit_Classic.html
http://www.freeware-download.com/Multi_Media/Videobearbeitung/more2.html

 könnte auch Dein Freund sein 

mfg chmee


----------



## firstlord18 (30. November 2005)

ales Programme schmieren bei mir ab.
Die reagieren einfach nicht, eventuell ist die Datei zu groß.


----------

